

New cloud CRM for small business. Easy invoicing. Unlimited staff - universocrm
http://universocrm.ru

======
universocrm
It is made for long-lasting deals, store all customer information. Easy to
send invoices, track contracts. The main features are - comments, tasks and
files could be attached to any document or object in system. Deep links
between objects help you to switch between documents in 1 click. Check it out,
if it's worth translating to English?

